# Unterschiedlichen RAM mischen, um 32GB zu haben?



## Phaneroptera (8. Mai 2017)

Hi.

Ich besitze zwei 2 x 8 GB Kits DDR4 - einmal TridentZ 3200 und dann noch Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000. Der TridentZ wurde wegen Kompatibilität (hoher HS) getauscht. 

Nun sind diese Kompatibilitäts-Probleme nicht mehr vorhanden. Ich stehe jetzt vor der Frage, ob ich die Kits mischen soll, und damit alle 4 RAM-Bänke belege - oder ob ich lieber nur eines davon aussuche.

Ich weiß, dass beim Mischen natürlich alles auf den Werten des langsameren RAM läuft. Ansonsten habe ich über solche "Mischungen" verschiedenes gehört (von "kein Problem" bis "sollte man nicht unbedingt machen").

Mit 16 GB kommt man ja aktuell gut aus, also wäre meine Frage einfach, ob sich so eine Mischung (mit eventuellen Problemchen?) lohnt, um 32 GB zu haben, oder ob ich als "normaler" Zocker ohne sonstige Ansprüche von 32 GB sowieso keinen Vorteil haben würde.

Hoffe ich habe es verständlich formuliert, schon mal Danke für jede Antwort.


----------



## TheOnLY (8. Mai 2017)

Ich habe zwei 16GB Kits im Mischbetrieb (Vollbestückung) und keinerlei Probleme. Wenn beide Kits schon vorhanden sind dann probier es einfach aus. Ob dir mehr als 16GB was nützen hängt von deinen Nutzungsgewohnheiten ab. Gff kann es sein dass du mit mehr Arbeitsspeicherriegeln einen geringeren RAM-Takt erreichst.


----------



## amdahl (8. Mai 2017)

Da du in der komfortablen Lage bist es einfach ausprobieren zu können: Versuch macht kluch,
Nähere Angaben ob genau deine Kombination funktioniert und bis zu welchen Frequenzen wird ohnehin niemand machen können.


----------



## Phaneroptera (8. Mai 2017)

Also versuchen, ob es funktioniert, werde ich wohl schon. Wobei ich nicht wirklich weiß, wann sich Probleme bemerkbar machen könnten.

Ich habe mich auch vielleicht unklar ausgedrückt, denn eigentlich ist die Haupt-Frage, ob mir 32 GB überhaupt etwas bringen, denn sonst wäre es ja sogar sinnvoller, das zweite Kit (sind beide in 1A-Zustand und mit Rechnung etc.) zu verkaufen oder je nachdem gar zu verschenken.

Der PC ist nur auf Zocken ausgelegt. Ansonsten nur Kleinkram. Und mir ist nicht ganz klar, ob es überhaupt Spiele gibt, die von mehr als 16 GB profitieren (oder es in naher Zukunft der Fall sein wird). Ich sehe hier in Signaturen ja häufiger 32 oder gar 64 GB.


----------



## Faxe007 (8. Mai 2017)

In Kurzform: 
- Wenn du nicht weißt ob du 32 GB brauchst, brauchst du sie nicht. Dann bringen 32 GB auch gar nichts.
- Vier Bänke belegt und gemischte RAM Kits - sehr unwahrscheinlich dass es auf 3000 MHz läuft. Wahrscheinlich eher 2600 MHz (da verrat uns doch mal mehr über dein System). Das würde dann bedeuten die Performance verschlechtert sich.


----------



## Insider (8. Mai 2017)

16 GB reicht dicke. Ich würde an deiner Stelle das zweite 16 GB Kit bei Ebay versteigern und von dem Erlös eine Festplatte oder Netzteil als Ersatz kaufen. Dann hast du bei bei einem Hardware Defekt direkt Ersatz parad. Bei mir hat vor kurzem ein Be Quiet 450W komplett den Geist aufgegeben.


----------



## Phaneroptera (8. Mai 2017)

Ok, jetzt sehe ich etwas klarer und denke, für mich ist es schlicht unnötig - auch da dann noch zu testen, wie sie am besten laufen und so. Das Kit, das farblich besser passt, kommt rein und gut ist. Dann kann ich mir immer noch überlegen ob ich verkaufe oder das andere direkt als Ersatz behalte.

Danke!


----------



## Meroveus (9. Mai 2017)

Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Mit 16 GB kommt man ja aktuell gut aus, also wäre meine Frage einfach, ob sich so eine Mischung (mit eventuellen Problemchen?) lohnt, um 32 GB zu haben, oder ob ich als "normaler" Zocker ohne sonstige Ansprüche von 32 GB sowieso keinen Vorteil haben würde.



Kommt halt auf deine Anwendungen drauf an, stark davon profitieren Videoschnitt, Bildbearbeitung und 3D-Rendering. Selbst spiele erhalten einen nicht unbeachtlichen Vorteil, ist der Ram groß genug, können komplette Spiele darin ausgelagert werden, oder zumindest ein großer Teil der Daten davon. Alles was nicht von der Platte geladen werden muss (zum Beispiel Battlefield Maps) erhält einen deutlichen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil, denn Ram ist nach wie vor bei weitem schneller, als jede Festplatte.  

Das soll jetzt aber nicht heißen -> "schmeiß dir unbedingt 32GB oder mehr in deinen Rechner", ich wollte nur den Effekt erklären .


----------



## Phaneroptera (9. Mai 2017)

Danke, genau das wollte ich wissen. Also ich habe nichts mit Videoschnitt oder so zu tun, aber dass Spiele davon profitieren wusste ich eben bisher nicht. 

Also probiere ich es vielleicht doch, jedoch muss ich mich noch informieren, wie ich das am besten mache und wie ich mögliche Schwierigkeiten aufdecke.

Auf jeden Fall Danke für die Information!


----------



## Meroveus (9. Mai 2017)

Phaneroptera schrieb:


> und wie ich mögliche Schwierigkeiten aufdecke.



Es empfiehlt sich nur Arbeitsspeicher mit gleicher Taktung (kann man anpassen) und gleicher Kapazität einzubauen, sonst kann es unter Umständen zu Abstürzen und Inkompatibilitäten kommen. Manchmal vertragen sich auch RAM-Speicherriegel von unterschiedlichen Herstellern nicht so gut (das einzig wirkliche Problem)). Wenn Speichermodule mit unterschiedlichen Timings in den Computer oder das Notebook eingebaut werden, laufen die Module nur mit dem Timing des langsamsten Speicherriegels (kann man ebenfalls anpassen).

Ich empfehle einfach zu probieren, klappt es nicht -> ausbauen und mit 16GB arbeiten. Wozu das andere Kit ungenutzt rumliegen lassen ? Einen Vorteil hättest du immer, mehr Ram hält das System schneller, da mehr darin ausgelagert werden kann. Windows macht das auch von ganz allein. Meine 64GB werden Problemlos in wenigen Minuten gefüllt, die Platte kann dafür abschalten (die Daten liegen im Ram) und das System bleibt schnell.

Das lässt sich halt immer schwierig aufzeigen welchen Vorteil viel Ram hat, denn man kan den Vorteil nicht in FPS ausdrücken. Deshalb werden mehr als 8GB oder 16GB weitläufig als "unnütz" abgestempelt.


----------



## Phaneroptera (9. Mai 2017)

Das Corsair-Kit ist in allen Sachen langsamer, also hätte ich einfach alles auf diese Werte gesetzt, aber vorher meinte ja jemand, dass es unwahrscheinlich sei, dass 4 Bänke mit zwei Kits auf den 3000 der Corsair laufen, daher bin ich jetzt insgesamt etwas verwirrt.

Ich dachte eben ursprünglich, dass ich für eines der Kits noch ordentlich was bekommen könnte, da: nicht lange genutzt, getestet und alles 1A, Rechnung vorhanden, etc. Da ist nach meiner Erfahrung schon die Hälfte oder etwas weniger des Kaufpreises drin.

Aber so wie ich es jetzt sehe, hätte ich lieber beide Kits. Jedoch verwirrt mich die Aussage, dass die nicht bei 3000 laufen sollen, wenn das eine 3000 hat und das andere 3200. Ich dachte immer, man muss nur drauf achten, die MHz und Timings des langsameren Kits zu verwenden.

"Manchmal vertragen sich auch RAM-Speicherriegel von unterschiedlichen Herstellern nicht so gut (das einzig wirkliche Problem))" -> genau das meinte ich, also woran man das erkennen kann. Ob sich das sofort bemerkbar macht oder man irgendwann plötzlich Bluescreens hat und nicht mehr weiß, wieso. Testen kann ich die Riegel ja nur so, und da sind alle einwandfrei.


----------



## Meroveus (10. Mai 2017)

Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Jedoch verwirrt mich die Aussage, dass die nicht bei 3000 laufen sollen, wenn das eine 3000 hat und das andere 3200. Ich dachte immer, man muss nur drauf achten, die MHz und Timings des langsameren Kits zu verwenden.
> 
> "Manchmal vertragen sich auch RAM-Speicherriegel von unterschiedlichen Herstellern nicht so gut (das einzig wirkliche Problem))" -> genau das meinte ich, also woran man das erkennen kann. Ob sich das sofort bemerkbar macht oder man irgendwann plötzlich Bluescreens hat und nicht mehr weiß, wieso. Testen kann ich die Riegel ja nur so, und da sind alle einwandfrei.



Sind alle Rambänke belegt, bedeutet das höhere Anforderungen an den Speichercontroller. Es kann unter umständen vorkommen, das der Controller (bei Vollbestückung) mit 3000 MHz nicht klar kommt. In diesem Fall müsste man den nächst kleineren Teiler einstellen und probieren ob das ganze stabil ist, oder Spannungen anpassen (System Agent (SA) / Ramspannung (VDimm)).

In der Regel deuten sich Instabilitäten durch Bluescreens, Ramspezifische sind:

- 0x50 = RAM/Cache
- 0x9C = Cache oder System Agent
- 0x109 = Cache/VDimm
- 0x0A = VTT/Sys Agent

Das soll auch erst mal nicht die Sorge sein. Einbauen -> probieren -> Bluescreens die vorher nicht da waren (dürfte klar sein woran es dann liegt) ? -> ein Kit ausbauen oder versuchen das ganze stabil zu bekommen (Teiler absenken /Spannungen anpassen).

Bevor du es aber nicht versuchst, können wir uns muhlig reden. Entweder einbauen oder bleiben lassen. Selbst wenn es nicht funktioniert und du keine Lust hast zu versuchen das ganze stabil zu bekommen, dann baust du einfach wieder eins aus. Du kannst nur gewinnen .


----------



## Phaneroptera (10. Mai 2017)

Deine letze Antwort hat mir alle Infos gegeben die mir noch gefehlt haben. 

Danke!


----------



## Meroveus (12. Mai 2017)

Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Deine letze Antwort hat mir alle Infos gegeben die mir noch gefehlt haben.
> 
> Danke!



Gern geschehen.


----------

